# Green Pass valido col Covid



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


Te lo bloccheranno quando sarai negativo se tanto mi da tanto.

Come stai ??
Tutto bene?


----------



## raducioiu (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


So che fino a qualche giorno fa era così ed era un problema risaputo da tempo purtroppo, diverse volte nei topic l'ho segnalato. La cosa assurda è che non era un errore, non avevan proprio pensato a sospenderlo in caso di malattia.
Però negli ultimi giorni da alcuni giornali avevo capito che ultimamente fosse stata risolta la problematica e che il greenpass venisse disattivato fino a avvenuta guarigione, mi rammarico di sapere che a questo punto non è vero o che comunque non funziona la cosa.


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> So che fino a qualche giorno fa era così ed era un problema risaputo da tempo purtroppo, diverse volte nei topic l'ho segnalato. La cosa assurda è che non era un errore, non avevan proprio pensato a sospenderlo in caso di malattia.
> Però negli ultimi giorni da alcuni giornali avevo capito che ultimamente fosse stata risolta la problematica e che il greenpass venisse disattivato fino a avvenuta guarigione, mi rammarico di sapere che a questo punto non è vero o che comunque non funziona la cosa.


Forse deve prima andare dal dottore e tossire forte senza sforzo, poi glielo disattivano? non so, in Italia penso possa funzionare anche così.
Ma vista la beatificazione dei sìvax ci sta che possano essere un non problema pur portando il "problema".


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


Allucinante!!!


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


incredibile ?
vedi che sono mesi che lo dissi questo fatto, se non sbaglio eri proprio uno che non credeva ai vaccinati positivi liberi di andare in giro (qualcuno ci credeva e disse che comunque uscire dalla quarantena fosse reato penale...unica volta in due anni che ci si basa sulla responsabilità personale alla svedese...)
ora ti è capitato e ci credi, fai Tommaso di nome per caso ?  
di recente avevano detto che avrebbero risolto la faccenda, ma vedo non sia così


----------



## GP7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


Niente che non mi aspettassi.
In fondo nella mia testa non è mai stato un documento nato per fini sanitari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2022)

Bisogna sempre capire quanto queste falle di sistema siano frutto di incompetenza, o di malafede.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Te lo bloccheranno quando sarai negativo se tanto mi da tanto.
> 
> Come stai ??
> Tutto bene?


Diciamo che dopo i primi 3 giorni abbastanza duri con febbre a 39 e dolori a tutte le ossa adesso mi è rimasta solo tosse e un senso generale di scarse forze.. Nel mio caso comunque poco più di una comune influenza..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre capire quanto queste falle di sistema siano frutto di incompetenza, o di malafede.


Viene da pensarlo sul serio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> incredibile ?
> vedi che sono mesi che lo dissi questo fatto, se non sbaglio eri proprio uno che non credeva ai vaccinati positivi liberi di andare in giro (qualcuno ci credeva e disse che comunque uscire dalla quarantena fosse reato penale...unica volta in due anni che ci si basa sulla responsabilità personale alla svedese...)
> ora ti è capitato e ci credi, fai Tommaso di nome per caso ?
> di recente avevano detto che avrebbero risolto la faccenda, ma vedo non sia così


Non mi ricordo questa discussione ma può essere.. Non credevo si potesse arrivare a questi livelli di incompetenza..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco



Guarda che è così dal primo giorno che è stato istituito il green pass, il green pass non è revocabile una volta emesso. E' un fatto noto fin da questa estate appunto. C'è proprio una falla di progettazione e non può essere revocato.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre capire quanto queste falle di sistema siano frutto di incompetenza, o di malafede.



Ma figurati. Incompetenza sicuramente.

D'altra parte, mica è facile avere competenza in queste cose. Mica è facile arrivarci, eh, se uno è positivo, annullare il GP è una conseguenza non banale, ci vogliono anni di studio e pandemie a ripetizione per capirlo.

E meno male che volevano controllare tutto con la tecnologia, tipo la Immuni, ai tempi.

Poveri noi, che fine abbiamo ormai fatto, chissà quante ce ne saranno di falle, questa sarà pure una di quelle minori.


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


Conosco due persone nella medesima situazione. Addirittura uno dei due é positivo da due settimane


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco



Puahahah che trash.
Non è che per lo Stato manco risulti positivo?

Menghiaaa, sarà uno stupido database che si interfaccia con quello dei green pass.

È più difficile farlo fallace che funzionante

Non serve mica essere Mr Robot per gestire una roba del genere


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahah che trash.
> Non è che per lo Stato manco risulti positivo?
> 
> Menghiaaa, sarà uno stupido database che si interfaccia con quello dei green pass.
> ...


Ma infatti guarda.. Sono allucinato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

Io rimango perplesso, non del problema, ma perché pensavo che sta cosa la sapessero ormai tutti. Ripeto, si sa da AGOSTO 2021, trovate articoli con quella data se cercate in rete. Non dico niente perché non voglio fare flame, ma magari sta cosa può servire a qualcuno per farsi due domande in più invece di additare con spregio e dare le colpe a 4 gatti


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Conosco due persone nella medesima situazione. Addirittura uno dei due é positivo da due settimane


Cioè davvero volendo stasera io e mia moglie potremmo serenamente andarcene al ristorante come se niente fosse.. Imbarazzante come sistema, sfido che non funzioni


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io rimango perplesso, non del problema, ma perché pensavo che sta cosa la sapessero ormai tutti. Ripeto, si sa da AGOSTO 2021, trovate articoli con quella data se cercate in rete. Non dico niente perché non voglio fare flame, ma magari sta cosa può servire a qualcuno per farsi due domande in più invece di additare con spregio e dare le colpe a 4 gatti



Non so bene come sia programmata la cosa nel pratico.

Ma immagino ci sia l' omino o la donnina di turno che tramite il tuo codice fiscale ti inserisce nel database dei positivi
In automatico si aggiorna il database del green pass e te lo invalida.

Immagino eh, magari hanno scelto altri modi, ma sta di fatto che cosi su due piedi viene da pensare che l'omino o la donnina abbiano saltato l' inserimento del buon @Milanforever26

Voglio sperare che non siano cosi ******* da dover aggiornare manualmente pure il database del green pass


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so bene come sia programmata la cosa nel pratico.
> 
> Ma immagino ci sia l' omino o la donnina di turno che tramite il tuo codice fiscale ti inserisce nel database dei positivi
> In automatico si aggiorna il database del green pass e te lo invalida.
> ...



Non ricordo più i dettagli visto che è roba che ho letto tempo fa, quindi quello che ti scrivo è stra impreciso e detto un tanto al kg e super a memoria, ma il sistema è stato implementato in un certo modo per la privacy dell'utente e questo ha reso poi impossibile revocare il green pass di fatto. Non c'entra nulla l'omino o la donnina


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so bene come sia programmata la cosa nel pratico.
> 
> Ma immagino ci sia l' omino o la donnina di turno che tramite il tuo codice fiscale ti inserisce nel database dei positivi
> In automatico si aggiorna il database del green pass e te lo invalida.
> ...



Data la probabilità di ri-positivizzarsi con il GP, combinata con la velocità e l'intensità con la quale è venuta fuori la questione, direi che l'omino o la donnina saltano la MAGGIOR PARTE degli inserimenti, caro il mio amico garantista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, *praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.*. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


tanto non lo controllerebbero quindi potresti farlo ugualmente ahahah,


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Data la probabilità di ri-positivizzarsi con il GP, combinata con la velocità e l'intensità con la quale è venuta fuori la questione, direi che l'omino o la donnina saltano la MAGGIOR PARTE degli inserimenti, caro il mio amico garantista.



Il complotto pure dietro questo lo quotavano a 1,001 dicevano i bucmechers

Sarà una manovra per continuare la dittatura sanitaria

Ne sanno una più del diavolo 

1 ne pensano e 100 ne fanno quei maledetti criminali


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che dopo i primi 3 giorni abbastanza duri con febbre a 39 e dolori a tutte le ossa adesso mi è rimasta solo tosse e un senso generale di scarse forze.. Nel mio caso comunque poco più di una comune influenza..


be, non direi tutta sta passeggiata.

hai per caso 80 anni? perchè il covid è un raffreddore se non hai 80 anni.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il complotto pure dietro questo lo quotavano a 1,001 dicevano i bucmechers
> 
> Sarà una manovra per continuare la dittatura sanitaria
> 
> ...



Questa però anche se non è complotto è piuttosto grave. Va bene il martellamento per raggiungere l'obiettivo "sicurezza", ma se poi si scivola su ste ****** come fai a far cambiare idea alla gente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Data la probabilità di ri-positivizzarsi con il GP, combinata con la velocità e l'intensità con la quale è venuta fuori la questione, direi che l'omino o la donnina saltano la MAGGIOR PARTE degli inserimenti, caro il mio amico garantista.



Non è un problema di omino, non è che capita a qualcuno si e qualcuno no. Il green pass da vaccino non viene revocato mai a chi è positivo, MAI. Se hai il tampone pure, però ti scade dopo due giorni.

E tutto questo fin dal primo giorno del green pass.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Questa però anche se non è complotto è piuttosto grave. Va bene il martellamento per raggiungere l'obiettivo "sicurezza", ma se poi si scivola su ste ****** come fai a far cambiare idea alla gente?



Non posso darti torto!

Per come affronto io i problemi quotidiani, l' errore quando facilmente evitabile non è contemplato.

Sono molto severo su questo, infatti come scritto sopra è un problema ridicolo.

Poi va beh, dipende sempre dai numeri, se 1 su 100, 1 su 1000 o 1 su 10.000, 1 su 100.000
Sarebbe interessante saperlo per conoscere il livello di incompetenza nella nostra PA

A parte che, comunque se uno sa di essere positivo vien da sè non vada al ristorante


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioè davvero volendo stasera io e mia moglie potremmo serenamente andarcene al ristorante come se niente fosse.. Imbarazzante come sistema, sfido che non funzioni


Il mio amico per correttezza e dovereh civicoh fa la spesa online a domicilio, figurati. Ma non credo tutti si comportino alla stessa maniera.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il complotto pure dietro questo lo quotavano a 1,001 dicevano i bucmechers
> 
> Sarà una manovra per continuare la dittatura sanitaria
> 
> ...



Sì, bravo, prendi in giro. Incompetenza, pacca sulle spalle di comprensione, e andiamo avanti così.

Poi un giorno mi troverai uno con la competenza in questa fogna di paese.

"Incompetenza", come "solidarietà" e "democrazia", sono parole che sto cominciando ad odiare nel profondo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di omino, non è che capita a qualcuno si e qualcuno no. Il green pass da vaccino non viene revocato mai a chi è positivo, MAI. Se hai il tampone pure, però ti scade dopo due giorni.
> 
> E tutto questo fin dal primo giorno del green pass.



Davvero è cosi clamorosa?

Va beh, sarà in ferie il programmatore, il 10 gennaio rientrerà al lavoro su.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di omino, non è che capita a qualcuno si e qualcuno no. Il green pass da vaccino non viene revocato mai a chi è positivo, MAI. Se hai il tampone pure, però ti scade dopo due giorni.
> 
> E tutto questo fin dal primo giorno del green pass.



Eh, ma guarda te, anche questa una coincidenza che guarda caso va in direzione di peggiorare possibilmente la situazione.

Ma guarda 'ste coincidenze ed incompetenze, su 1000 nemmeno una va in direzione opposta.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, bravo, prendi in giro. Incompetenza, pacca sulle spalle di comprensione, e andiamo avanti così.
> 
> Poi un giorno mi troverai uno con la competenza in questa fogna di paese.
> 
> "Incompetenza", come "solidarietà" e "democrazia", sono parole che sto cominciando ad odiare nel profondo.



Scherzi a parte, guarda che hai ragionissimo, se è come dice @Stanis La Rochelle e vale per qualunque positivo, sfiora il ridicolo la cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non posso darti torto!
> 
> Per come affronto io i problemi quotidiani, l' errore quando facilmente evitabile non è contemplato.
> 
> ...


c'è pieno di gente col "raffreddore" a lavorare.
ci sarà pieno anche al ristorante.
anzi parecchi ci andranno apposta per fare un dispetto agli altri.

se siamo ancora qui dopo 2 anni la colpa è anche della gente. se fossero tutti come me e te in 2 mesi finiva tutto ma non sarà mai così. anche per questo fatico a lamentarmi con le istituzioni.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è pieno di gente col "raffreddore" a lavorare.
> ci sarà pieno anche al ristorante.
> anzi parecchi ci andranno apposta per fare un dispetto agli altri.
> 
> se siamo ancora qui dopo 2 anni la colpa è anche della gente. se fossero tutti come me e te in 2 mesi finiva tutto ma non sarà mai così. anche per questo fatico a lamentarmi con le istituzioni.



Sì, ma c'è un piccolo particolare inesistente: loro sono pagati, e profumatamente, per governare ed occuparsi di queste cose, io no. Hanno dimostrato di applicare dittatura se vogliono, che lo facciano anche sulle menghiate come questa.

Io mi posso prendere il lusso di fregarmene, volendo. Loro no. Altrimenti a governare ci può andare un qualsiasi clown.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco


"La garanzia di ritrovarsi tra persone non contagiose". Epidemia colposa o dolosa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

Non capisco lo stupore.
Da mesi che questa situazione va avanti e nessuno ci mette una pezza.
Anzi,avevano persino detto di aver sistemato la falla,invece nulla.

prima il fidanzato che,positivo,usciva tranquillamente per andare a casa della ragazza.
poi la donna,positiva,beccata dal proprio medico a fare la spesa in un supermercato.
poi il tweet di alemanno che,positivo assieme alla moglie, si lamentava di aver ancora il supergreenpass valido.

Però dovevano metterci una pezza....chissà,magari è anche una cosa voluta,perchè altrimenti significherebbe avere dei totali incompetenti (e bugiardi)


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so bene come sia programmata la cosa nel pratico.
> 
> Ma immagino ci sia l' omino o la donnina di turno che tramite il tuo codice fiscale ti inserisce nel database dei positivi
> In automatico si aggiorna il database del green pass e te lo invalida.
> ...


Io mi aspettavo fosse tutto automatico.. Ma direi che ero troppo ottimista..


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma c'è un piccolo particolare inesistente: loro sono pagati, e profumatamente, per governare ed occuparsi di queste cose, io no. Hanno dimostrato di applicare dittatura se vogliono, che lo facciano anche sulle menghiate come questa.
> 
> Io mi posso prendere il lusso di fregarmene, volendo. Loro no. Altrimenti a governare ci può andare un qualsiasi clown.



non ho mai scritto che sono dei grandi strateghi, anzi...ho solo detto che nel complesso non han fatto peggio di altri, siamo in buona compagnia.
la dittatura lasciala stare, che se avessero fatto qualcosa di lontanamente paragonabile saremmo fuori da 1 anno da ste storie, ma per far contenti tutti siamo ancora qui.

e se tu pensi di potertene fregare per me sbagli, da questo momento in poi non puoi pretendere niente. ma questo è un mio personale parere e so già che non va di moda.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi aspettavo fosse tutto automatico.. Ma direi che ero troppo ottimista..



In teoria si, ma l' input umano iniziale ci sarà sicuro


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be, non direi tutta sta passeggiata.
> 
> hai per caso 80 anni? perchè il covid è un raffreddore se non hai 80 anni.


Ebbene ne ho solo 37 invece.. Come mia moglie che l'altra mattina è quasi svenuta dal calo di forze.. E lei non faceva una febbre da 18 anni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il mio amico per correttezza e dovereh civicoh fa la spesa online a domicilio, figurati. Ma non credo tutti si comportino alla stessa maniera.


Giusto stamattina ho ordinato pure io la spesa online


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "La garanzia di ritrovarsi tra persone non contagiose". Epidemia colposa o dolosa?


Questa per me è davvero una falla gravissima


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho mai scritto che sono dei grandi strateghi, anzi...ho solo detto che nel complesso non han fatto peggio di altri, siamo in buona compagnia.
> la dittatura lasciala stare, che se avessero fatto qualcosa di lontanamente paragonabile saremmo fuori da 1 anno da ste storie, ma per far contenti tutti siamo ancora qui.
> 
> e se tu pensi di potertene fregare per me sbagli, da questo momento in poi non puoi pretendere niente. ma questo è un mio personale parere e so già che non va di moda.



Direi che sono proprio degli ottimi strateghi.

E per fregarmene intendevo che non mi riguarda, io ho delegato il potere e pago cara questa delega, 'sta roba è intollerabile.

Stiamo parlando di revocare un GP sulla base di una positività , ma forse pretendo troppo, forse è un concetto di una complessità pari alla relatività generale. Per te siamo messi bene, punti di vista. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi aspettavo fosse tutto automatico.. Ma direi che ero troppo ottimista..



E' automatico. Segnalazione di positività con GP --> cestino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In teoria si, ma l' input umano iniziale ci sarà sicuro


Pensavo partisse automatico come veniva inserito il mio codice fiscale nel sistema del tampone.. 
Voglio dire mi registro per il tampone con codice fiscale, se quel tampone risulta positivo automaticamente il sistema blocca il green pass legato al codice fiscale.. Non credo serva chissà che sistema x fare questa cosa banale


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensavo partisse automatico come veniva inserito il mio codice fiscale nel sistema del tampone..
> Voglio dire mi registro per il tampone con codice fiscale, se quel tampone risulta positivo automaticamente il sistema blocca il green pass legato al codice fiscale.. Non credo serva chissà che sistema x fare questa cosa banale



Si si non so le dimensioni del fenomeno, ma mi sembra di sognare


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si non so le dimensioni del fenomeno, ma mi sembra di sognare


Di fatto sta cosa rende il gp inutile al fine del contenimento perché praticamente si basa tutto sulla fiducia.. E io scemo che li controllavo in azienda..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ebbene ne ho solo 37 invece.. Come mia moglie che l'altra mattina è quasi svenuta dal calo di forze.. E lei non faceva una febbre da 18 anni..


Si raga ok ma tutto ampiamente sopportabile. Credo si possa dire che la vita non può finire per un po’ di raffreddore. Io mi ricordo, circa 4-5 anni fa , d’estate, presi un brutto virus intestinale (tutta la famiglia lo prese) con febbre forte, vomito, diarrea, dolori alle ossa e stanchezza. Non è morto nessuno e dopo 4/5 giorni stavo meglio di prima. Insomma raga, se vivessimo come 1900 ci potremmo suicidare


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di fatto sta cosa rende il gp inutile al fine del contenimento perché praticamente si basa tutto sulla fiducia.. E io scemo che li controllavo in azienda..


Tra l’altro, è successo anche che positivi che poi si sono negativizzati, avessero ancora il gp non valido per giorni e giorni comportando grande disagio come puoi immaginare.
Ma raga, hey, siamo in italia, terzo mondo con la spocchia di essere l’elite


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro, è successo anche che positivi che poi si sono negativizzati, avessero ancora il gp non valido per giorni e giorni comportando grande disagio come puoi immaginare.
> Ma raga, hey, siamo in italia, terzo mondo con la spocchia di essere l’elite



Certo che siamo d'elitè.

- siamo il paese che è stato colpito per primo e più fortemente
- quanto abbiamo fatto noi di lockdowns non ne hanno fatto gli altri
- stiamo ancora a 200k e rotti di contagi dopo due anni
- abbiamo GP, SGP, fessoGP che gli altri non hanno
- abbiamo i migliori vairologi, in testa alle hit-parade con i jingle-bells
- abbiamo il governo dei migliori, con gente tipo Galliani e Renzi a governarci
- la propaganda che c'abbiamo noi gli altri se la sognano

E soprattutto, siamo un modello per gli altri. Giusto esultare.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2022)

*Per favore, prima che il topic incominci ad andare in vacca, cerchiamo di stare calmi e ignorarvi se vi state sulla @@ a vicenda, siamo stanchi queste segnalazioni tutte identiche.*


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che siamo d'elitè.
> 
> - siamo il paese che è stato colpito per primo e più fortemente
> - quanto abbiamo fatto noi di lockdowns non ne hanno fatto gli altri
> ...


Si tutto molto bello. Siamo proprio un esempio non c’è che dire.
Io mi immagino in parlamento, tutti a trattare draghi come il mega direttore di fantozzi: “è un santo è, un apostolo” 
Draghi come il conte Catellani.
Siamo troppo bravi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahah che trash.
> Non è che per lo Stato manco risulti positivo?
> 
> Menghiaaa, sarà uno stupido database che si interfaccia con quello dei green pass.
> ...


In realtà non è così semplice, come si pensi.
Il funzionamento del Green Pass è lo stesso di un certificato che tu hai su un sito per gestire l'HTTPS.
Esistono due chiavi per ogni Green Pass: pubblica e privata. La chiave privata è la chiave madre, mentre la pubblica è generata dalla chiave madre.
Una copia della chiave pubblica viene registrata come Green Pass sul tuo dispositivo (o pezzo di carta), mentre la privata rimane sul server.
Quando l'app Verifica C19 vede l'hash (ovvero la chiave pubblica) la valida con il server, che contiene la chiave privata. Se quest'ultima garantisce la coerenza, il Green Pass è valido altrimenti no.
Va da sé che è impossibile sospendere un certificato, così come è impossibile sospendere il certificato di un sito.
Puoi solo:

aspettare la naturale scadenza, che però NON rimuove il certificato, come detto da @Stanis La Rochelle, così come un certificato di un sito non viene rimosso alla scadenza. Viene solo dichiarato scaduto e quindi non più validabile.
Ritirare la chiave privata annullando il Green Pass, così come puoi revocare un certificato di un sito web. Che è quello che viene fatto ogni qual volta c'è un furto di certificati che poi vengono acquistati nel mercato nero del web.

Anche se tu implementassi a livello di API, ovvero di chiamata al server, un controllo del fascicolo sanitario che verifica il risultato dell'ultimo tampone valido, e in caso negativo dice all'app Verifica C19 di segnalarlo in GIALLO, ovvero come certificato temporaneamente sospeso, di fatto non sospenderesti il Green Pass di per sé. Ne impediresti solo la validazione.
Sicuramente però ti porteresti dietro innumerevoli casi di bug che potrebbero portare a falsi positivi, con conseguenti lamentele e perdite di fiducia nella funzionalità dello strumento. Quindi da un punto di vista di pragmatismo, avranno scelto di far finta di nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si raga ok ma tutto ampiamente sopportabile. Credo si possa dire che la vita non può finire per un po’ di raffreddore. Io mi ricordo, circa 4-5 anni fa , d’estate, presi un brutto virus intestinale (tutta la famiglia lo prese) con febbre forte, vomito, diarrea, dolori alle ossa e stanchezza. Non è morto nessuno e dopo 4/5 giorni stavo meglio di prima. Insomma raga, se vivessimo come 1900 ci potremmo suicidare


Si certo, non sono sintomi troppo gravi ma considera sempre che sono un 37enne e con doppia dose di vaccino.. Quindi ok convivere col virus ma credo sia fattibile solo con altissima copertura vaccinale..


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Direi che sono proprio degli ottimi strateghi.
> 
> E per fregarmene intendevo che non mi riguarda, io ho delegato il potere e pago cara questa delega, 'sta roba è intollerabile.
> 
> Stiamo parlando di revocare un GP sulla base di una positività , ma forse pretendo troppo, forse è un concetto di una complessità pari alla relatività generale. Per te siamo messi bene, punti di vista.


io scrivo delle cose e tu me ne metti in bocca altre.. anche questo non è un concetto di grossa complessità. evito di perdere tempo a questo punto.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si certo, non sono sintomi troppo gravi ma considera sempre che sono un 37enne e con doppia dose di vaccino.. Quindi ok convivere col virus ma credo sia fattibile solo con altissima copertura vaccinale..


Ma per qual motivo?
Non è detto che a un non vaccinato vada peggio se giovane e sano, anzi non credo proprio abbia problemi, come prima del vaccino.
Il vaccino aiuta senza dubbio ma tanto sempre di qualcosa di tosto per vecchi e malati rimane.
Il succo è poi che i sintomi da te riportati, sono una passeggiata si, una mera influenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma per qual motivo?
> Non è detto che a un non vaccinato vada peggio se giovane e sano, anzi non credo proprio abbia problemi, come prima del vaccino.
> Il vaccino aiuta senza dubbio ma tanto sempre di qualcosa di tosto per vecchi e malati rimane.
> Il succo è poi che i sintomi da te riportati, sono una passeggiata si, una mera influenza.


Non lo so, mi pare che sui grandi numeri di ricoveri e decessi ce ne siano molti


----------



## kYMERA (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile la falla che sto verificando nel sistema Green Pass, nonostante siano ormai 5 giorni che mi è stato diagnosticato il covid il mio Green pass è ancora valido.. Assurdo, praticamente se volessi me ne potrei andare serenamente al ristorante.. Chissà quanti ci saranno che lo fanno, pazzesco



Ok ma non è comunque legale uscire di casa. Quando non esisteva il green pass se si usciva e si era positivi sottoposti a quarantena si veniva denunciati.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, mi pare che sui grandi numeri di ricoveri e decessi ce ne siano molti


Si ma quanti sani e giovani? Molto molto pochi per fortuna.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà non è così semplice, come si pensi.
> Il funzionamento del Green Pass è lo stesso di un certificato che tu hai su un sito per gestire l'HTTPS.
> Esistono due chiavi per ogni Green Pass: pubblica e privata. La chiave privata è la chiave madre, mentre la pubblica è generata dalla chiave madre.
> Una copia della chiave pubblica viene registrata come Green Pass sul tuo dispositivo (o pezzo di carta), mentre la privata rimane sul server.
> ...



Wow, che spiegazione super tecnica.

Grazie! I love it!

Sono riuscito a comprenderla in buona parte!

Ma non è un pò macchinosa secondo te?

Premetto, la mia esperienza si è fermata al PHP fino a fine 2010, senza background scolastico, avevo 14 anni e auto didatta quando cominciai nel 2001

Io da ignorante, avrei fatto una semplice tabella nel DB, id=codicefiscale greenpass=si/no
Poi va beh, altri campi se servivano.

Basta. Sicuramente dimentico qualcosa o ho sottostimato qualche variabile, ma hai capito cosa intendo.

A me non pare una roba tecnicamente complicata.

O sbaglio? Sembri capirne a sacchi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Wow, che spiegazione super tecnica.
> 
> Grazie! I love it!
> 
> ...


In realtà no, non è macchinosa. Anzi, dal mio punto di vista è fin troppo semplicistica, quasi rudimentale.
Parliamo di fatto di un sistema di validazione a chiavi, robe che si fanno anche per l'autenticazione ai server via certificato.

Quello che io avrei implementato sarebbe stato un Green Pass per dispositivo, dove ognuno avrebbe dovuto registrare il proprio dispositivo sul portale tramite l'app e generare una coppia di chiavi univoca che viene periodicamente riverificata dall'applicazione.
In questo modo, avresti un po' di benefici: essendo validata sulla base del dispositivo (smartphone, tablet, ecc.) impedisci a qualcuno di clonare il Green Pass come si fa oggi, in quanto la validazione del certificato sarebbe legata all'hardware del dispositivo stesso. Quindi per poter fregare il sistema dovresti rubare il telefono e usare sempre quello, perché anche la clonazione non darebbe la stessa univocità.
Oppure dovresti hackerare l'applicazione per iniettare i dati o hackerare il sistema operativo del telefono per far sì che le indicazioni di base che fanno generare l'hash corrispondano a quelle del telefono sorgente. Tutte cose che necessitano, comunque, di una appropriazione totale del dispositivo per poter avere informazioni sull'hardware da "clonare", che oramai può essere bloccato in remoto.

Questo sarebbe stato di sicuro più macchinoso, ma IMHO più efficace.
Il problema è che qui entriamo in un campo minato relativo alla privacy, perché se l'app fa uso di informazioni private del dispositivo, bisogna capire come vengono gestiti quei dati e come garantire al cittadino che la rimozione del dispositivo dal portale porti ad una cancellazione effettiva dei dati salvati, anche se fosse solo una stringa cifrata.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà anche un bug del sistema, ma uno che è positivo e va in giro come nulla fosse è un cog.ione....
In questi casi il problema non è tanto il bug del sistema, ma il problema son alcuni soggetti.... non dovrebbe neppure servire il blocco del green pass ad un positivo, in un mondo "normale"


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà no, non è macchinosa. Anzi, dal mio punto di vista è fin troppo semplicistica, quasi rudimentale.
> Parliamo di fatto di un sistema di validazione a chiavi, robe che si fanno anche per l'autenticazione ai server via certificato.
> 
> Quello che io avrei implementato sarebbe stato un Green Pass per dispositivo, dove ognuno avrebbe dovuto registrare il proprio dispositivo sul portale tramite l'app e generare una coppia di chiavi univoca che viene periodicamente riverificata dall'applicazione.
> ...



Domanda ignorante:

Perché non si può semplicemente dire codifice fiscale > verifica > si/no

Più semplice di cosi

Cosa sbaglio???


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda ignorante:
> 
> Perché non si può semplicemente dire codifice fiscale > verifica > si/no
> 
> ...


Intendi per la questione sospensione? O proprio per l'attestazione vaccinale?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Intendi per la questione sospensione? O proprio per l'attestazione vaccinale?



Tutto.

Codice fiscale > puoi o non puoi

Semplice e veloce


----------



## raducioiu (7 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sarà anche un bug del sistema, ma uno che è positivo e va in giro come nulla fosse è un cog.ione....
> In questi casi il problema non è tanto il bug del sistema, ma il problema son alcuni soggetti.... non dovrebbe neppure servire il blocco del green pass ad un positivo, in un mondo "normale"


È vero, purtroppo però, al di là della questione tecnica, conosco molti vaccinati (che hanno appunto greenpass garantito) che vanno in giro o al lavoro anche quando sintomatici, nel senso che non vogliono fare il tampone per non beccarsi l'isolamento previsto.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto.
> 
> Codice fiscale > puoi o non puoi
> 
> Semplice e veloce


Credo non sia stato fatto per un vizio di forma, ovvero le leggi sulla privacy e il GDPR (la legge europea).

È assolutamente vero che il Green Pass è ridondante, in quanto la Tessera Sanitaria, che oggi è Carta Nazionale dei Servizi, dà accesso ai servizi della Pubblica Amminstrazione, tra cui il Fascicolo Sanitario, che comprende la lista di vaccini e referti.
Il problema credo sia legato al fatto che tu staresti dando modo ad un esercente di maneggiare dati personali, senza avere alcuna garanzia del loro trattamento, in quanto la tessera non solo dà accesso a Nome e Cognome, ma potenzialmente a molti altri dati:
- Codice Fiscale
- Residenza
- Medico di base
- Referti medici non inerenti alla vaccinazione

Quindi c'è il rischio potenziale di sottrazione di tali informazioni.

Anche il Green Pass da questo punto di vista IMHO non si difende bene, perché mostra nome, cognome e data di nascita di chi viene identificato, dando così modo ad un malintenzionato di associare un nome ad una faccia.
E se uno vuol farti del male, potrebbe rintracciarti magari sui social. E se non sei molto attento nel mantenere la privacy della tua vita, potrebbe carpire informazioni come il nome della tua fidanzata o di tuo figlio, foto della casa, l'indirizzo, il tuo numero di telefono e la tua email, e così via, fino ad arrivare al rintracciarti fisicamente e potenzialmente farti del male.

Già per dirti a mio avviso è molto border line il fatto che venga messa la tessera sanitaria nella macchinetta per le sigarette. Però usarla per il controllo vaccinale credo crei non pochi rischi che lo Stato si deve far carico.


EDIT: Aggiungo che proprio sulla base di questi discorsi, se ricordi la Lamorgese disse che non era necessaria, da parte di persone che non fossero forze dell'ordine, la verifica del documento d'identità in associazione al Green Pass.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Credo non sia stato fatto per un vizio di forma, ovvero le leggi sulla privacy e il GDPR (la legge europea).
> 
> È assolutamente vero che il Green Pass è ridondante, in quanto la Tessera Sanitaria, che oggi è Carta Nazionale dei Servizi, dà accesso ai servizi della Pubblica Amminstrazione, tra cui il Fascicolo Sanitario, che comprende la lista di vaccini e referti.
> Il problema credo sia legato al fatto che tu staresti dando modo ad un esercente di maneggiare dati personali, senza avere alcuna garanzia del loro trattamento, in quanto la tessera non solo dà accesso a Nome e Cognome, ma potenzialmente a molti altri dati:
> ...



Bella spiegazione, sei una bibbia nel campo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma non è comunque legale uscire di casa. Quando non esisteva il green pass se si usciva e si era positivi sottoposti a quarantena si veniva denunciati.


Questo lo so, ma adesso col gp uno ha uno strumento da esibire mentre prima magari uno temeva domande sulla positività.. Giuro che io sono basito x sta cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma quanti sani e giovani? Molto molto pochi per fortuna.


Si ma torniamo alle solite, 200 morti sono 200 morti.. Anche se vecchi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bella spiegazione, sei una bibbia nel campo


Comunque tu scherzi, ma persone come Elliot Alderson di Mr. Robot io le ho conosciute davvero.
Geniali, ma con evidenti segnali di disturbo mentale. Lo si vedeva dai gesti, dal comportamento, dalla mania per il perfezionismo anche oltre misura, e soprattutto da una totale paranoia.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Comunque tu scherzi, ma persone come Elliot Alderson di Mr. Robot io le ho conosciute davvero.
> Geniali, ma con evidenti segnali di disturbo mentale. Lo si vedeva dai gesti, dal comportamento, dalla mania per il perfezionismo anche oltre misura, e soprattutto da una totale paranoia.



La sto guardando proprio ora.

Ho detto le stesse parole alla mia ragazza che la guarda con me.

Sta gente c'è e sono geniali

Come si dice, genio e sregolatezza


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma torniamo alle solite, 200 morti sono 200 morti.. Anche se vecchi


Certo chi lo nega ma il mio discorso era un altro


----------



## gabri65 (8 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io scrivo delle cose e tu me ne metti in bocca altre.. anche questo non è un concetto di grossa complessità. evito di perdere tempo a questo punto.



Allora ho letto male o ti ho confuso con un altro discorso, capita. Scusami tanto per la perdita di tempo.


----------

